
Special Use Domain 'home.arpa.' (IETF Draft) - jlgaddis
https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-homenet-dot-14
======
jlgaddis
TL;DR:

> _... it is rather the case that 'home.arpa.' is the correct domain for uses
> like ... local name service in residential homenets._

